# I never feel full, no matter how much I eat!



## mike456 (Oct 11, 2011)

I can eat 2000 calories in one sitting and I will not feel a bit full, I am guessing it is because my stomach has expanding from eating too much. My plan is to fast for x amount of days to allow my stomach to shrink back to a normal size..

Will fasting for a couple days work? 
How many days should I fast for?
Will I lose muscle if I do this? I have been making a lot of progress, and I don't want to lose it...


----------



## hill450 (Oct 11, 2011)

What kinds of foods are you eating?  You need to eat foods that will fill you up and last longer if youre having this trouble.  High fiber calorie dense foods should help.  Depending on your diet, eating 2000 in one sitting doesn't sound like a cut lol.  But I would go for foods like oatmeal, brown rice, and meats of course. I can't say I've never gotten full and damn do I love to eat. I'm restricted to 2000 calories per day and I'm 6'2 220. I want to eat everything and hate my life right now lol

Sorry didn't comment on the fasting though.  Umm I have no experience with fasting but in general I would say no.  Just lower your intake for a few days or weeks and that should shrink your diet and appetite some.  Also don't do tons of cardio or eat tons of sweet fruit as this can increase appetite.

Hope this helps some!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 12, 2011)

hill450 said:


> What kinds of foods are you eating?  You need to eat foods that will fill you up and last longer if youre having this trouble.  High fiber calorie dense foods should help.  Depending on your diet, eating 2000 in one sitting doesn't sound like a cut lol.  But I would go for foods like oatmeal, brown rice, and meats of course. I can't say I've never gotten full and damn do I love to eat. I'm restricted to 2000 calories per day and I'm 6'2 220. I want to eat everything and hate my life right now lol
> 
> Sorry didn't comment on the fasting though.  Umm I have no experience with fasting but in general I would say no.  Just lower your intake for a few days or weeks and that should shrink your diet and appetite some.  Also don't do tons of cardio or eat tons of sweet fruit as this can increase appetite.
> 
> Hope this helps some!


it doesn't matter what type of food, I still wont feel full...


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

Your appetite control has been suppressed. You need to change the way you eat.


----------



## juiceball44 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would not fast but I would eat small meals of lean protein and and veggies only. After being on my diet for a while I start getting full off half of my pre diet meals when I start upping the calories


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

juiceball44 said:


> I would not fast but I would eat small meals of lean protein and and veggies only. After being on my diet for a while I start getting full off half of my pre diet meals when I start upping the calories



Why would you not want to add fat to your meals? Why smaller meals of protein and vegetables? Are you saying more frequent feedings are better?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Previous post by this guy 

"I am working at a pizza shop that offers free slices to the employees. 
My plan is to eat 3 slices which are 1/6th of an 18" inch pizza through out a 9 hour shift, and for the rest of the day fast. I plan on switching it up with veggie/meat slices, so I am getting a wide variety of foods. Also I will not be eating the crust.

Looking for thoughts on if this will work, and if it is healthy or not.

Thankyou,
Mike  "


So it sounds like the Pizza diet didn't work out? 

I think you are just posting for the heck of it bro!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Previous post by this guy
> 
> I am working at a pizza shop that offers free slices to the employees.
> My plan is to eat 3 slices which are 1/6th of an 18" inch pizza through out a 9 hour shift, and for the rest of the day fast. I plan on switching it up with veggie/meat slices, so I am getting a wide variety of foods. Also I will not be eating the crust.
> ...


----------



## hill450 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good point, jagbender, I'm not sure this is serious. I can't say that I've just never been full. Go to a chinese buffet, eat all you can, and tell me youre not miserable afterwards.  You must really abuse food to have no limit lol Just clean up your diet I would say and eat smaller portions till it gets better.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 12, 2011)

why are you a moderator juggernaut, you can't even answer questions -_-


----------



## mike456 (Oct 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Previous post by this guy
> 
> "I am working at a pizza shop that offers free slices to the employees.
> My plan is to eat 3 slices which are 1/6th of an 18" inch pizza through out a 9 hour shift, and for the rest of the day fast. I plan on switching it up with veggie/meat slices, so I am getting a wide variety of foods. Also I will not be eating the crust.
> ...


shut the fuck up troll


----------



## yeksetm (Oct 12, 2011)

A picture says a 1000 words!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am way sexier than you and get more pussy in a week than you have gotten in your whole life, so shutdown bitch


----------



## yeksetm (Oct 12, 2011)

All that pussy must really make you full?  I on the other hand gain great satisfaction from eating a nice juicy 500gram t-bone!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol I will be able to eat 5 of them without getting full, bitch ass


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

mike456 said:


> shut the fuck up troll


 

maybe you might want to take this to anything goes. 

negged! 

I just posted what you posted.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 12, 2011)

oh nooo, i was negged on ironmagazineforums... what am I going to doo.. people on here wont respect me anymore


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

mike456 said:


> shut the fuck up troll



Quiet down before I use my magical moderator powers and turn you into a walking vagina.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 12, 2011)

go ahead fag... i love how all of you can talk shit but no one can answer the fuckin question. how long shall one fast before he starts losing muscle?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Here let me google that for you


 



The human body is designed by evolution to survive famines, which were commonplace thousands of years ago. Metabolism slows down when the body uses muscle mass instead of food, fat or ketones as energy, which begins the body's starvation mode.


*First Two Days*


At this time, the body is using food already in the system. There isn't as much need to cannibalize muscle at the beginning.


*Starvation Mode*


After about two days, the body runs low on food. Fat stores don't produce enough energy. The body's metabolism drops from consuming muscle mass for energy. The calorie deficit becomes smaller and it is much more difficult to lose another pound.



Read more: How Much Weight Can I Lose by Fasting for a Week? | eHow.com How Much Weight Can I Lose by Fasting for a Week? | eHow.com


No one can give an exact answer.  your current weight, age, health and metabolism would dictate your muscle loss. 

Why don't you try proper diet and exercise. 

Drink 2 glasses of water before every meal – or-
Have low-calorie soup before a meal
Get a lot of fiber with the meal (have a salad or low-carb vegetables)
Eat very, very slowly. Chew 30 times before swallowing (digestion begins in the mouth, saliva breaks carbohydrates down)
Eat while being aware of eating- do not do anything else (like watching TV, working or driving)

Avoid the pizza diet! 


I don't know anyone who cuts and feels full.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

mike456 said:


> I can eat 2000 calories in one sitting and I will not feel a bit full, I am guessing it is because my stomach has expanding from eating too much. My plan is to fast for x amount of days to allow my stomach to shrink back to a normal size..
> 
> Will fasting for a couple days work?
> How many days should I fast for?
> Will I lose muscle if I do this? I have been making a lot of progress, and I don't want to lose it...



I don't see what the problem is


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

Uhh Mike?
Not really. It actually preserves muscle tissue. 



Also, according to Martin Berkhan, 
Intermittent Fasting For Weight Loss Preserves Muscle Mass? | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health
"*Right off the bat, let me note that the title and abstract does not mention intermittent "fasting" anywhere. Instead, the author is using intermittent "calorie restriction" (CR) as a catch-all term for various intermittent fasting regimens. This includes intermittent fasting (IF) and alternate-day fasting (ADF).* Below I've listed the studies for intermittent CR included in the review:


Halberg N, Henriksen M, Soderhamn N. Effect of intermittent fasting and refeeding on insulin action in healthy men. J Appl Physiol 2005; 99: 2128???2136.
Michalsen A, Riegert M, Ludtke R. Mediterranean diet or extended fasting???s influence on changing the intestinal microflora, immunoglobulin A secretion and clinical outcome in patients with rheumatoid arthritis and fibromyalgia: an observational study. BMC Complement Altern Med 2005; 5: 22.
Heilbronn LK, Smith SR, Martin CK, Anton SD, Ravussin E. Alternate-day fasting in nonobese subjects: effects on body weight, body composition, and energy metabolism. Am J Clin Nutr 2005; 81: 69???73.
Johnson JB, Summer W, Cutler RG. Alternate day calorie restriction improves clinical findings and reduces markers of oxidative stress and inflammation in overweight adults with moderate asthma. Free Radic Biol Med 2007; 42: 665???674.
Varady KA, Bhutani S, Church EC, Klempel MC. Short-term modified alternate-day fasting: a novel dietary strategy for weight loss and cardioprotection in obese adults. Am J Clin Nutr 2009; 90: 1138???1143.
Varady KA, Bhutani S, Klempel MC, Kroeger C. Effect of alternate day fasting combined with exercise on body composition parameters in obese adults. Unpublished data.
Varady KA, Allister CA, Hellerstein MK. Effect of alternate day fasting on lipid metabolism in obese humans. Unpublished data." 

Of particular interest is this one:

Effect of intermittent fasting and refeeding on insulin action in healthy men
(But to jump to the results, The body weight was maintained stable throughout the experiment (86.4 ± 2.3 kg, 0.8 ± 0.1% coefficient of variation) and percent body fat was also *unchanged *before compared with after the fasting intervention (Table 1).

The level of habitual daily physical activity did not decrease during fasting days. Thus the average heart rate during daytime was not different during fasting (79 ± 3 min???1) compared with nonfasting days (80 ± 3 min???1).

Whole Body Glucose Metabolism

Plasma glucose concentration during both clamps was kept constant (Fig. 2), with a coefficient of variance of 4.4% ± 1.3% mmol/l during the last hour of the clamps.

Need another?
Kindly apologize to everyone for making a complete asshole of yourself.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 14, 2011)




----------

